

Conde Nast shutting down Portfolio magazine - daviday
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090427/is-conde-nast-shuttering-portfolio/

======
bhiggins
not as hilarious as shutting down GeoCities - $100m vs. $4bn

